# id this fish



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

ight before you post your answer look at pictures in the tank. but look at the pictures out the tank first. tell me what you thought and now what you think btw it was bought as gold piranha

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=116580


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a little nattereri to me.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> Looks like a little nattereri to me.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

that right there is a molly 
fo sho
erre maybe and this is a strech but i could be a p. natteri


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

I dunno why but its snout looks odd, unlike the usual small reds i see.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

looks like a red belly


----------



## sp33 (Mar 24, 2006)

it's back is too high i have 3 reds the same size and they have really round backs


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

Would be surprised if that's not a red-belly.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

jagermeister1811 said:


> it's back is too high i have 3 reds the same size and they have really round backs


The back isn't that high at all.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i think he just means the hump on it which i also notice which is different then most smaller reds ive kept.

everything other then the back looks like a small red belly.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i think he just means the hump on it which i also notice which is different then most smaller reds ive kept.
> 
> everything other then the back looks like a small red belly.


Honestly that "hump" doesn't look much different than a few red babies I've seen and kept personally. I still think its a baby red belly piranha, but that's just my opionion.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The only difference I notice is the little guys fat reserves are really low. I think that is why the "hump" looks like it is sticking out.


----------



## Piranha loca (Aug 20, 2006)

i been doing my research on this one and my conclusion is that its a Pristobrycon striolatus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Old thread.


----------

